# My 10 month old is super fussy!! Help!!!



## JAMmama (Aug 20, 2007)

So my 10 month is fussy all day long! I am really getting discouraged! I don't know what I should do, she will wake in the morning and get fussy almost immediatly. She will cry herself to sleep in my arms, I'll put her down and she may sleep for 3o min and then she is up and fussy almost all day even if I am holding her. Then she will nap for an hour and be fussy until bedtime when she passes out at 8 and then wakes at 10pm and awakes every 2 hours all night.

This is an everyday cycle... I am really struggling to manage, it is tough to handle this day in and day out! Does anyone have any suggestions ?

Please I am in desperate need of help!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Real quick, I"ve got two sick babies right now, but I wanted to tell you I dealt with the same thing with my dd at that age. She was getting ready to walk, and was getting ready to cut her 1 year molars, so that messed up everything. It will pass... even though it really sucks right now. You may double check that she is nursing enough, no changes to diet, nothing physical going on like a cold or allergy. You may try some chamomile calm by herbs for kids, or calms forte. Those both worked well. Some rescue remedy might work for both of you. Instead of putting her down to nap, can you lay with her? Or sling her, or put her on your back? make sure she's getting plenty of attention.. .positive attention, happy attention, ecersize, etc. Keep her attention with play dough, paint, baths (food coloring, soaps, cups, etc in the bath for fun), reading books, dancing to silly music, etc. Spend some time outside, get bundled up if you need to. I hope it phases out quickly. It sounds like she's just trying to make sure she still knows where home "base" is, since she's getting ready to become more independent. Major life changes affect these little ones too. If someone moved, took a new job, new baby born, etc. Nurse as much as you can stand. Offer every few hours, and reassure her, verbally and through your actions that you are here, always will be and she is awesome!


----------



## JAMmama (Aug 20, 2007)

She does have a food allergy to milk and I wear in a sling quite often for nap time. And we sleep as a family in bed at night, so she is always next to me.
But during the day, she doesn't nap with me and will wake up if I do not stay with her.

I was thinking maybe since she sleeps so often in the sling, that she no longer will sleep if she is not by my side.


----------

